# What Can You Draw In MS-Paint?



## Skippii (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey guys

So apparently this is the kind of question that pops into my head when I'm stranded at home and 100% bored. With absolutely nothing better to do, I decided to hop on MS-Paint and see if I could make something other than stick figures (not that I've got anything against stick figures!). Came up with uh... This... 







Yep, it's a little black ball of fluff with eyes and for lawd knows what reason, an apple. An evil apple. Not the most impressive drawing in the world, but I had fun getting the "fluffy" look.

My weirdo imagination aside, it made me wonder if there are people out there that can actually create impressive pictures/drawings in MS-Paint. I've never seen it used for much more than stick figures, so it'd be interesting to see.

I don't really expect this thread to do overly well, but I hope at least some of you hop on the bandwagon and give it a go. It's actually kinda fun.

Renae


----------



## Rlpreston (Nov 7, 2013)

Ahhhh good old MS paint. I recall creating many a "you are a (inappropriate)" signs and sticking them on to my sister. 

I can't draw anything in paint now but it is still awesome for opening and letting the kids go to town, just like when I was younger  I never would have made anything as detailed as you have.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Skippii (Nov 8, 2013)

haha can't say I ever made any inappropriate signs, but that's certainly one use for MS-Paint! I think a lot of people in our age bracket have fond childhood memories of MS-Paint  definitely a great program for the kiddies.

For those of you that don't think they can draw anything super detailed, feel free to share your stick figures! Inappropriate signs should probably be avoided...

I actually got a request for another fluffball after a friend saw my previous one.. So here it is  And yes, it is wearing an ice cream and eating a sock... Don't ask.






Renae


----------



## Newhere (Nov 8, 2013)

Its been a few years but I used to muck around in paint when I was bored.

Just done this quickly for you skip


----------



## Skippii (Nov 8, 2013)

Ahh! I love that, any chance you feel like teaching me this black magic at some point?


----------



## Newhere (Nov 8, 2013)

Of course  I'll pm you.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Nov 8, 2013)

And yet i failed art! Pffft


----------



## Skippii (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Newhere  you're a good egg.

Oh wow, Jack, you've just outdone the lot of us!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2013)

I use MS Paint for a few things...then I add a bit of photoshop, then put it together in Word...then back to Photoshop again :lol:

I was bored last night and produced this (after a beer or two)


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 8, 2013)

moosenoose said:


> i use ms paint for a few things...then i add a bit of photoshop, then put it together in word...then back to photoshop again :lol:
> 
> I was bored last night and produced this (after a beer or two) :d


Hahahahaha. Why didn't you use Gandalf the Grey, not white!


----------



## phatty (Nov 8, 2013)

There you go it does have a use 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## Newhere (Nov 8, 2013)

I stuffed up some of the 3d and I'm not really happy with it but here you go


----------



## RedFox (Nov 9, 2013)

I haven't used paint fo a long, long time but I was quite bored so I drew this. The fox is a copy I drew off a picture found on the internet.

I have no idea why it looks so tiny. -_-


----------



## Skippii (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks Newhere! Looks good to me 

RedFox, love the way you've done that fox. I was actually messing around recently with paint trying to make a fox. My approach was more simplistic, I'll probably pop it up sometime.

- - - Updated - - -

Ah I suppose there's time now!

This is the fox I came up with in Paint:





And this is just some more fluffballs lol. A friend of mine made the purple one, I made the rest.





Renae


----------



## sharky (Nov 9, 2013)

Skippii said:


> haha can't say I ever made any inappropriate signs, but that's certainly one use for MS-Paint! I think a lot of people in our age bracket have fond childhood memories of MS-Paint  definitely a great program for the kiddies.
> 
> For those of you that don't think they can draw anything super detailed, feel free to share your stick figures! Inappropriate signs should probably be avoided...
> 
> ...



I _*NEED*_ this as my desktop background....and as a poster for my room....and put on a pencil case for study....and as an iPhone case and...and....and :shock:


----------



## Skippii (Nov 9, 2013)

sharky said:


> I _*NEED*_ this as my desktop background....and as a poster for my room....and put on a pencil case for study....and as an iPhone case and...and....and :shock:



This actually made me laugh lol, in a good way. It's high praise, thank you! 
I haven't made these big enough/good enough quality to be a background or a poster, sadly..


----------



## RedFox (Nov 10, 2013)

Skippii how do you make them so fluffy looking. Here is another I did early this morning because I couldn't sleep. A little more subtle one of my favourite animal.


----------



## Skippii (Nov 10, 2013)

That is VERY cool  I love it! If you painted something like that larger, and by hand, I'd totally hang it on my wall. Love the use of colour too, not what most people would think to use for a fox but it really works. Nicely done.

To get the fluffy look, I use the oil paint brush, alternating between the small and large settings. A lot of the little hairs are drawn individually, some are the result of careful strokes with the larger brushes. Just mess around with the different brushes, and don't be too uniform! If you want a fluffy look, make sure your strokes are random. 

Renae

- - - Updated - - -

I've also updated the purple one, made it fluffy and changed the eye.






- - - Updated - - -

This is how they looked before the edit:


----------



## RedFox (Nov 10, 2013)

Skippii said:


> That is VERY cool  I love it! If you painted something like that larger, and by hand, I'd totally hang it on my wall. Love the use of colour too, not what most people would think to use for a fox but it really works. Nicely done.



Strangely enough that is what I plan to do during my Uni break. I have being toying with the idea of an artic fox fading away into the snow. I'll post a picture if I ever finish it and am happy with the result. I'll probably use the same colour palate of greys, blues, greens and purples.


----------



## Skippii (Nov 10, 2013)

I think if you can make something that good in MS Paint, you'll do just fine putting it onto a canvas. It really does look like an Arctic Fox sleeping in the snow, you've done a great job. Definitely show us the outcome, I'd love to see it 

Would you mind if I copied the image onto my computer? I've got a folder of artistic images that I look at occasionally when I feel like I've got no inspiration. This kind of thing helps remind me to think outside the fox... er, box.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 10, 2013)

Sure. I have a similar folder on my computer of art and images I like.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 11, 2013)

Asharee133 said:


> Hahahahaha. Why didn't you use Gandalf the Grey, not white!



 I really wanted to but couldn't find a suitable pic ....  :lol:


----------



## Snowman (Nov 11, 2013)

This took me about an hour.


----------



## Skippii (Nov 11, 2013)

lol Snowman, something that detailed would take hours, plural


----------



## Snowman (Nov 11, 2013)

Skippii said:


> lol Snowman, something that detailed would take hours, plural



I'm like this guy.. only I us MS Paint 
Amazing Man Draws NYC From Memory - YouTube


----------



## Skippii (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, that guy is scary good :shock:


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 11, 2013)

Snowman said:


> I'm like this guy.. only I us MS Paint
> Amazing Man Draws NYC From Memory - YouTube



How cute is that guy!!! Not to mention talented!


----------



## RedFox (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow that guy is amazing.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 12, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> How cute is that guy!!! Not to mention talented!


Savants are amazing. Incredible what the human mind is capable of. There was a doco series called beautiful minds that had people with autism doing some amazing things. Check this guy out making horses. 
Savant syndrome, Beautiful minds - YouTube

- - - Updated - - -



RedFox said:


> Wow that guy is amazing.


Yeah incredible. One more clip of him. 
He had a store these days and sells originals for over £7000.

- - - Updated - - -

But back to topic, can someone make me a snowman in ms paint?


----------



## Skippii (Nov 12, 2013)

Snowman said:


> But back to topic, can someone make me a snowman in ms paint?








Yes, it's fluffy... I'm going through a phase.

Renae


----------



## Snowman (Nov 12, 2013)

Skippii said:


> Yes, it's fluffy... I'm going through a phase.
> 
> Renae


Cool. I need to soften some if my sharp edges


----------



## Skippii (Nov 12, 2013)

haha I did leave SOME sharp edges in there for you, on the lettering, to counteract the fluffiness 

Renae


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 12, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Savants are amazing. Incredible what the human mind is capable of. There was a doco series called beautiful minds that had people with autism doing some amazing things. Check this guy out making horses.
> Savant syndrome, Beautiful minds - YouTube
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



This is incredible! Thankyou snowman! I know what I'm watching this weekend! 
I love things like this! There really are true miracles in this world!


----------



## Skippii (Nov 12, 2013)

I realised I forgot the little snowman stick arms..


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Nov 13, 2013)

Mines the best!


----------

